# Good first two agility classes..



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a quick agility brag..

Misty and I are currently taking the second beginner's agility class our training facility offers.. I couldn't be more pleased with her willingness to try new things.

The first class we took focused on building trust between the handler and the dog, got them acclimated to the field and equipment (seeing it and hearing the teeter bang), and focused much more on communicating what you want from your dog.

This class we're actually learning the equipment! In two weeks, Misty has gone from knowing no commands on the field to jetting through the tunnel on cue, hopping up on the table on cue, going over the dog walk and a-frame and stopping with two on/two off, and flying through the tire and over the jumps. I'm ecstatic. 

Her first time over the a-frame she just sprinted up and down--very little hesitation. She just looked to me to lead her. Same with the dog walk. She has shown no immediate or intense fear of any of the obstacles, which makes me one happy dog mom! She also isn't overly exuberant and waits for my cue to take the obstacles.

I can't wait to see what we cover this week.. And I can't wait to continue practicing what we've already learned. 

This is a good start for us, and I can't be more proud of how much Misty trusts me and looks to me for direction. When we first get there, I've been running around the field, playing with her to get her jitters out and we've been practicing CU methods to help her on-leash dog reactivity. Everything's going so well.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Entwine said:


> Just a quick agility brag..
> 
> Misty and I are currently taking the second beginner's agility class our training facility offers.. I couldn't be more pleased with her willingness to try new things.
> 
> ...


It's SO addicting, isn't it?  Sounds like you're well on your way!!


----------

